# ASUS P4C800 Deluxe, SATA and Gentoo

## svele

Hi...I've just got a new computer and the specs are:

ASUS P4C800 Deluxe

Intel P4 2,6Ghz, 800 fsb

Corsair 512mb DDR-RAM (2x256)

WD Raptor 36,7gb SATA

WD Caviar 120gb SATA

Sappire Radeon 9500

---

I think that's all the relevant

---

I've tried RedHat, Debian and Gentoo but none of the works correcly. The error messages tells me that it is something wrong with the "SATA stuff". The error message for gentoo is 'ide1 at 0x17 0-0x177,0x376 on irq 15' and comes right after I've written '1280' at the "cd prompt". I want to install gentoo and make everything work correcly. I need "something" to make SATA work.  :Confused: 

----------

## dhughes

This may help, or may not.  I'm not sure.  I have an MSI 865PE Neo2 motherboard which I has an 865 chipset which is similar to the 875 in your Asus system.  I have an Intel P4 3.0Ghz 800fsb with 1GB DDR-RAM (2x512) and I HAD a WD Raptor 36.7GB SATA until it totally died a after a few weeks of use last week.  (A total Gentoo rebuild coming up as soon as I get the replacement!)

Anyway, my experience was that I couldn't get the Gentoo LiveCD to boot up initially.  Then I found a BIOS setting that restricted the chipset a bit but allowed it to run.  This was well hidden under:

Integrated Peripherals

- On-Chip IDE Configuration

--On-Chip ATA(s) Operate Mode

There were 2 settings, Native Mode and Legacy Mode.  Legacy mode works, Native mode doesn't.  

There doesn't seem to be much support in Linux yet for the new Intel 865/875.  The sound doesn't work either.  That's the price of getting the latest and greatest chipset.

----------

## svele

I't don't work  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> (A total Gentoo rebuild coming up as soon as I get the replacement!) 

 

I'm looking foreward to it...

Thanks for the help anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## Joebel

I have Gentoo running on 2 SATA drives (maxtors) on a p4c800 deluxe, with a 3Ghz CPU running on an SMP-kernel (memory  = 1 GB). Works like a charm. The drives are connected to the ICH5-chipset, by the way.

Did you only try a CD-based install? I tried that myself, but that wouldn't work. The krenels on most iso's doesn't have the drivers for the SATA-chipsets yet, so you have to use a newer kernel in order to have the drives 'visible'.

What i did: connect an old IDE drive, install a linux on that one (which IS recognized by the cd-based kernels), compile a 2.4.21 kernel on that install (which has the ich5 driver in it). Then revoot with that kernel: drives are recognized.

From there on, it's just a fdisk, mount, chroot etc install --> Gentoo installed and running from SATA drives on a p4c800 deluxe.

----------

## mudrii

I have biger problem with my ASUS P4C800 E Delux wit ICHI5 SATA RAID 0

How can I boot from CD and try to install gentoo on RAID SATA 2 x 120G and use SATA RAID hardware ?

When I boot I can`t see even 1 disk nothing.

What to do ?

----------

## robostac

The SATA Raid isn't very supported at the moment. Its not easy to boot off, and won't work at all in the newer 2.6 kernels. However, getting the p4c800 to boot from a sata drive on the intel controller is as easy as setting Compatbile IDE mode in the bios till you have it installed, then getting a kernel that supports the enhanced mode (2.6 definetly does, not sure about 2.4.x) (see my other post for more details)

----------

## Joebel

 *robostac wrote:*   

> The SATA Raid isn't very supported at the moment. Its not easy to boot off, and won't work at all in the newer 2.6 kernels. However, getting the p4c800 to boot from a sata drive on the intel controller is as easy as setting Compatbile IDE mode in the bios till you have it installed, then getting a kernel that supports the enhanced mode (2.6 definetly does, not sure about 2.4.x) (see my other post for more details)

 

Look at mys post above: not using raid, it does boot from sata disks in enhanced mode. I have been using both 2.4.21 and 2.4.22: no problems there.

----------

## taskara

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> I have biger problem with my ASUS P4C800 E Delux wit ICHI5 SATA RAID 0
> 
> How can I boot from CD and try to install gentoo on RAID SATA 2 x 120G and use SATA RAID hardware ?
> 
> When I boot I can`t see even 1 disk nothing.
> ...

 

you'll prob have to make your own custom live cd...

or wait until the live cd supports it  :Sad: 

----------

## Gelfling

Forget about SATA Raid 0 on 865/875P mb's, there's no support available. You can run Gentoo on a single SATA like I'm doing now. I'm booting off of an Seagate 80GB SATA with a 120GB SATA for storage both drives are connected to the ICH5R chipset. My Raptors are sitting in the closet waiting for a linux driver to appear so I can make full use of them.

----------

## robostac

This  topic was about the p4c800 deluxe, not the p4c800-e deluxe, so we don't have ICH5R chips. The standard p4c800 deluxe has a promise 378 sata controller. The drivers for that chip are here (http://lwn.net/Articles/40899/). They only work in 2.4.x however

----------

